# Traynor YCV-40 Popping



## MGP141 (Dec 2, 2007)

My sequence of turning on my amp has always been, Standy on, power on, let it warm up for a bit, then standby off. 

Recently when I power on and let it sit on standby for awhile, when I take it off standby it pops really loud repeatedly, and the duration between pops gets increasingly faster and eventually stops. It's happened the last few times ive turned it on. Once thats over it sounds fine and everything seems to work.

Any ideas? A tube on the way out? I just tried it again with all other cables unplugged but power. still happens.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Try leaving the standby off all the time. An amp of this wattage doesn't really require one anyway.

Also, always keep your amp plugged into a speaker cabinet. Turning on an amp without a speaker load can cause damage to your output transformer.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

The Traynor YCV's do not have a standard standby arrangement. The standby switch is just a trigger for an electronic switching circuit. Because of this I would not recommend turning on the power out of standby. There have been a lot of changes to the standby circuit since this model came out. Is it still under warranty? Even if it isn't I suggest you take it to an authorized repair center that is familiar with this model and can repair and update the standby circuit.
All that being said, it is not even necessarily a problem with the standby circuit, could even by something like a faulty tube. Have you tried swapping them with known good tubes?


----------



## MGP141 (Dec 2, 2007)

well I finally got around to looking at it more closely since midterms are almost over. One of the power tubes appears to be the culprit. Theres some arcing across the V5 tube. When I bought it (fall of 2007) I swapped out the stock sovtek 5881wxts for JJ KT77 from the tube store. I'll try putting the stock ones back in and see if that fixes everything. Is that a relatively expected timeframe for a power tube to go, with moderate use (maybe averaging an hour/week since new (sad i know))

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Howdy. If your O/P tubes have been arching,I just thought I would mention to check your O/P tube sockets for any trace of carbon arching. These traces of carbon usually between pins 3 & 4 must be removed before using the amp.
Cheers, Doug


----------



## MGP141 (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks doug, Ill have a look before I fire it up again. I put in the original tubes and all seems fine


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

MGP141 said:


> Thanks doug, Ill have a look before I fire it up again. I put in the original tubes and all seems fine


:smilie_flagge17:


----------

